# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  باز کردن فایل gz و استفاده از محتویات داخل اون !

## amir_3d_mad

سلام .

من فایلی دارم با پسوند dat که در اصل gz هست ولی برنامه ای که این فایلو میسازه اونو به پسوند dat تبدیل میکنه !

این فایل که یک فایل زیپ هست ، پس از باز شدن با برنامه winrar تازه تبدیل میشه به فایل dat اصلی !

به عبارت دیگر من برای دسترسی به فایل dat اصلی باید توی برنامه ام ابتدا پسوند فایل dat رو به gz تبدیل کنم و سپس اونو decompress کنم تا بتونم محتویات فایل داخل اون رو که اون هم فایلی با پسوند dat هست رو بخونم و ازش استفاده کنم !

حال میخوام بدونم اینکار به چه صورتی باید انجام بشه ؟ و اگه ممکن باشه میخوام بعد از decompress کردن فایل ، بلافاصله از اون استفاده کنم و نمیخوام فایل decompress شده در جایی ذخیره بشه !

----------


## anooshiran

سلام دوست عزيز

من درست متوجه منظور شما نشدم.

gz  خودش يك فايل كمپرس شده است كه داخل آرشيوش هر فايلي با هر پسوندي ميتونه قرار بگيره.

حال شما براي decompress  كردن چه نيازي داريد كه فايل dat  را به  gz  تبديل كنيد؟ شما وقتي  gz  را  decompress  كنيد به فايل  dat  مي رسيد.

اينجاست كه براي من سئوال پيش آمده

----------


## amir_3d_mad

> سلام دوست عزيز
> 
> من درست متوجه منظور شما نشدم.
> 
> gz خودش يك فايل كمپرس شده است كه داخل آرشيوش هر فايلي با هر پسوندي ميتونه قرار بگيره.
> 
> حال شما براي decompress كردن چه نيازي داريد كه فايل dat را به gz تبديل كنيد؟ شما وقتي gz را decompress كنيد به فايل dat مي رسيد.
> 
> اينجاست كه براي من سئوال پيش آمده


ببینید منظور من اینه که فایلی که compress شده و پسوندش باید gz باشه ، حالا پسوندش توسط برنامه ، به dat تغییر پیدا کرده !
در حقیقت ما دو تا فایل dat داریم :
که یکی همان فایل qz هست که تغییر پسوند داده شده !
و دیگری فایلی که درون dat اولیه (یا همان gz) قرار گرفته و compress شده !

یعنی برای رسیدن به dat درونی باید dat بیرونی decompres شود !

----------

